# 1st Fattie on my new UDS!!....



## tlcpokertables (Sep 25, 2013)

I decided to smoke a fattie to christen my UDS and it came out great!....













DSCN5829.JPG



__ tlcpokertables
__ Sep 25, 2013


















DSCN5830.JPG



__ tlcpokertables
__ Sep 25, 2013


















DSCN5892.JPG



__ tlcpokertables
__ Sep 25, 2013


















DSCN5894.JPG



__ tlcpokertables
__ Sep 25, 2013


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 25, 2013)

Looks great.   I need a lid hook.


----------



## wjordan52 (Sep 26, 2013)

Nice looking UDS tlcpokertables. And that fattie don't look too shabby either!


----------



## webowabo (Sep 26, 2013)

c farmer said:


> Looks great.   I need a lid hook.


Man.. me too.. I saw one on a mini wsm yesterday so I want one for it too... 


And nice UDS tlcpoker and great looking fattie!


----------



## sqwib (Sep 26, 2013)

Awesome grub and smoker.


----------



## so ms smoker (Sep 26, 2013)

Great smoker and fattie !

   Mike


----------



## kkkkkbruce (Sep 26, 2013)

Sharp looking UDS! Fatties are a family favorite out of our UDS too!


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 26, 2013)

UDS and fattie looks fantastic! Nice job - now you are hooked!


----------

